# Money bike



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 1, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173002953976


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 1, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School...953976?hash=item2847c794f8:g:FVQAAOSwyGZaHM4t
> 
> View attachment 731863



 Yeah boy just would I need home boy is a money bike to show off to all my my homeboys back in the ghetto OG gangster peace out


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 1, 2018)

How much do you think it's worth ha ha ha ha


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 1, 2018)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 1, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Is this a joke?



 The only money bikes I like are ones that are made out of $100 bills not one dollar bills


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 1, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> The only money bikes I like are ones that are made out of $100 bills not one dollar bills



I'm with ya there lol


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 1, 2018)

The 2010 SE Om Flyer was like this -- https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=3036924

Atrocious.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 2, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> How much do you think it's worth ha ha ha ha




Ask Michael, he's got a nickel (shiny and new), if he didn't buy a whole lot of candy.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 2, 2018)

Instant rebate!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

oh brother.....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 2, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> The only money bikes I like are ones that are made out of $100 bills not one dollar bills




So you'd like a $15,000 money bike?


----------



## hashbrown (Jan 2, 2018)

Crazy thing is he has/had about 160 bucks on just the wheels. ... lol they put a 20, 10, 5, 2, 1 and looks like half dollars on both sides of both wheels. .... insane.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe I saw the same bike at the Copake auction a couple of years back...and
it didn't bring a whole lotta cash......


----------

